# Changes to Olympic eventing team



## TheOldTrout (15 July 2016)

This came up on my facebook page, although I see it's in Horse and Hound too:
http://www.equestrianteamgbr.co.uk/...ed-as-replacement-to-izzy-taylor-at-rio-2016/
Izzy's horse sustained a slight injury.


----------



## Honey08 (15 July 2016)

Yes, what a shame for Izzy, I'm gutted for her, after all the excitement of the announcement and getting her kit.

But I've a real soft spot for Billy the Biz.  And pleased to see Tina going as reserve too.


----------



## TheOldTrout (15 July 2016)

I'm pleased about Tina too - was amazed she wasn't on the team.


----------



## teapot (15 July 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			I'm pleased about Tina too - was amazed she wasn't on the team.
		
Click to expand...

You weren't the only one http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/36714889 

Sad for Izzy but her time will come and am pleased for Pippa. Now if only Tina was in the team and not a reserve. Still at least now she is going - she was reserve for Sydney and Beijing.


----------



## TheOldTrout (18 July 2016)

I read that interview, teapot, to be honest I agreed with her.
Swedish team has been announced:
http://eventingnation.com/swedish-eventing-team-for-rio-olympics-announced/


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 July 2016)

Allercombe Ellie was a local horse: I remember seeing her in her field as I was riding past, and her owner/breeder Susie is very local, so everyone in my local area will just be totally devastated.

Having said that, Pippa is a good safe pair of hands and naturally one must wish her and all the best of the team all the very best!

But twoud have been nice to have seen a locally bred and brought-on horse bring home Gold....................


----------

